# Solved: Kodak Easyshare software does not recognize digital camera



## Chela47 (Oct 5, 2008)

I have successfully installed the new Easyshare software, the camera CX6230 is detected by the Device Manager, I connect the camera using a usb port, I hear a sound like it connecting but it doesn't go any further. I checked the synchronize and transfer under tools in Easyshare and it says "No supported device connected" What am I missing?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Stupid question perhaps but have you switched the camera on?


----------



## Chela47 (Oct 5, 2008)

Yes, the camera is turned on.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

How about uninstalling the Kodacrap software then just pluging the camera in and let windows regognize it in Explorer/My Computer

then you could try any one of a half dozen better programs than Kodak supplies


----------



## Chela47 (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks a bunch. I followed your suggestion, unloaded the Kodacrap software, plugged in the camera and then tried Adobe Photoshop Album Starter 3.2. It worked like a charm. Unbelievable!!


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

good to hear... with most cameras you don't need to install the included software.. there is much better free software available

have a peek at the sticky thread at the top of this forum


----------

